# Reactivated - rating reset to 5*? Not.



## Sacto Burbs

But ...

I only hit a 5 mph speed bump going 10 mph, and never saw it...

I only stopped on the expressway because I thought I saw my pax waving on the other side of the street...I turned my hazards on so whats the problem ...

I only crossed 3 lanes of traffic instead of making a safe U turn because I thought it would be faster... people swerved around me just fine ...

C'mon fess up... I may be going down ... but you can't all be goodie goodies


----------



## elelegido

Riders Tell Us They Give Great Ratings When:
*The driver is dressed professionally
*There are extras available in the car: Bottled water, extra chargers, wi-fi hotspots
*The driver opens doors before and after the trip
*The driver asks for the rider’s name to confirm it’s their ride
*The driver asks for a rider’s preferred route
*The driver gives them a polite greeting
*The driver asks the rider for a preferred radio station
*The driver asks the rider for the preferred AC temperature
*The driver communicates with them: letting them know why the ETA was wrong, why the driver was at a different location; why the driver took a different road
*The driver stays calm and polite when dealing with riders AND other drivers on the road

Do YOU have a WiFi hotspot available for your passengers to use? Do you ask for their preferred AC temperature? Do you have extra chargers?? 'Cause one's not enough. What if the passenger has two iphones? Come on, Sancto Burbs, step it up!


----------



## jackstraww

I got a warning at 4.46
I havent heard from anyone in weeks...holding steady at 4.62- - Don't get me started on the rating system


----------



## Sacto Burbs

So its ok if I can't drive or navigate worth a damn - so long as I explain it to them

-- Why did I not turn left, well the font is so small on the navigation that all I saw was Parkway, I didn't know that this road less than 4 miles from my home, is called Roseville Rd on the left and Roseville Parkway on the right. You don't mind the 5 minute detour, do you? I'm sure this will not affect the 5 star rating you were planning to give me.

... fess up ... fess up


----------



## jackstraww

Sacto Burbs said:


> But ...
> 
> I only hit a 5 mph speed bump going 10 mph, and never saw it...
> 
> I only stopped on the expressway because I thought I saw my pax waving on the other side of the street...I turned my hazards on so whats the problem ...
> 
> I only crossed 3 lanes of traffic instead of making a safe U turn because I thought it would be faster... people swerved around me just fine ...
> 
> C'mon fess up... I may be going down ... but you can't all be goodie goodies


Dont see a problem- -clearly a mistake was made. That is some 5.0 driving without a doubt
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Riders just hate when I tell them a Yellow light,,is just a "suggestion to slow down"- -I think the burst of adrenaline does em good,,I hate stopping for coffee


----------



## jackstraww

Riders Tell Us They Give Great Ratings When:
*The driver is dressed professionally- - -Not sloppy,but hardly what I (or anyone else would call professional;l)
*There are extras available in the car: Bottled water, extra chargers, wi-fi hotspots- -Are you kiddin?
*The driver opens doors before and after the trip- -only if they have luggage, or thier in a wheelchair
*The driver asks for the rider's name to confirm it's their ride- - rarely, but yeah I guess once in awhile
*The driver asks for a rider's preferred route- - -My GPS is THE route. Unless the rider suggests to me an alternative
*The driver gives them a polite greeting- - -Polite enough,,that's a yes for this one
*The driver asks the rider for a preferred radio station- - I usually drive at night,the preferred radio station is the Hockey game 
*The driver asks the rider for the preferred AC temperature- - Yea,I do keep it pretty warm,,so I ask it they want me to lower the heat 
*The driver communicates with them: letting them know why the ETA was wrong, why the driver was at a different location; why the driver took a different road- - -this I do,,I dont need anyone freakin out because Im in a road they don't recognize 
*The driver stays calm and polite when dealing with riders AND other drivers on the road- - Unbelievably I do,,when I'm by myself its a whole different driver behind that wheel


----------



## Lidman

jackstraww said:


> I got a warning at 4.46
> I havent heard from anyone in weeks...holding steady at 4.62- - Don't get me started on the rating system


 4.46??? lol, out of 5, that's almost like getting 90 on an exam... It's funny how they say 5 is excellent 4 is good, so 4.5 should be very good. Of course we all know by ubers standards when someone rates a 4 or under it's failure.


----------



## jackstraww

If they _warned _me at 4.46 ...when would they _actually _turn off Mr.gadget ??


----------



## grams777

Lidman said:


> 4.46??? lol, out of 5, that's almost like getting 90 on an exam... It's funny how they say 5 is excellent 4 is good, so 4.5 should be very good. Of course we all know by ubers standards when someone rates a 4 or under it's failure.


In normal math, yes. But, this is uber math. In uber math, a 4.46 is like 46%.

Every loss of a star is considered like a zero, or like subtracting 100%.

So for uber math: 5 stars is 100%. 4 stars is 0%. 3 stars is -100. 2 stars is -200. 1 star is -300.

If you got a 5 star and a 3 star, you average 4 stars, or 0 - a serious failure. A 5 and 4 star, average to 50% - also a failing grade.

Uber math class dismissed. Quiz tomorrow morning after the airport runs.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

'comeon - none of you EVER earned some of those ratings with less than stellar driving ?


----------



## uber_sea

I had a pax told me that she was shocked to see that my rating was 4.95 today. After 5 rides today it went down to 4.94 I'm pretty sure shes the culprit.


----------



## Amo

elelegido said:


> Riders Tell Us They Give Great Ratings When:
> *The driver is dressed professionally
> *There are extras available in the car: Bottled water, extra chargers, wi-fi hotspots
> *The driver opens doors before and after the trip
> *The driver asks for the rider's name to confirm it's their ride
> *The driver asks for a rider's preferred route
> *The driver gives them a polite greeting
> *The driver asks the rider for a preferred radio station
> *The driver asks the rider for the preferred AC temperature
> *The driver communicates with them: letting them know why the ETA was wrong, why the driver was at a different location; why the driver took a different road
> *The driver stays calm and polite when dealing with riders AND other drivers on the road
> 
> Do YOU have a WiFi hotspot available for your passengers to use? Do you ask for their preferred AC temperature? Do you have extra chargers?? 'Cause one's not enough. What if the passenger has two iphones? Come on, Sancto Burbs, step it up!


And get paid .90 Cents yaa sure buddy


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

uber_sea said:


> I had a pax told me that she was shocked to see that my rating was 4.95 today. After 5 rides today it went down to 4.94 I'm pretty sure shes the culprit.


Welcome to the real world of unhappy customers. They ding you because you didn't ask them how was their day. 5 bucks for less a then 1 mile trip and 3 star rating. That shouldn't even be allowed. Riders who only spend 5 minutes with you should not be able to rate drivers.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

If I ask, how's it going today, they throwback, fine how about you, and then I'm stuck having to say something again. I make them say it first.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Finished last night trying to play the guarantees. Almost impossible to hide from pings and hauled all over from Roseville to Granite Bay to Rancho Cordova to meet the 90% acceptance rate and improve my ratings (which are steady at 4.52)

Too bad it wasn't daytime when I could've enjoyed the view, but it was mostly country driving so pleasant.

Uber Off tonight for a couple of weeks to lay low ...

Lyft only for me for a while since their rates are higher, and we'll see how my ratings are over there. Is it really just the pax ...


----------



## Kaiser_S

I can't imagine anyone, even though they know there's surge pricing, getting an excessively high fare & still giving the driver a 5 star rating, even though they know it's not their fault.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

And with Uber I am now deactivated.

If you can provide evidence that you have taken steps to improve your service, such as taking a class, Uber will reactivate your account.​
Final rating 4.53

I wonder if high ratings with Lyft will qualify to reactivate my account?


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Sacto Burbs said:


> Finished last night trying to play the guarantees. Almost impossible to hide from pings and hauled all over from Roseville to Granite Bay to Rancho Cordova to meet the 90% acceptance rate and improve my ratings (which are steady at 4.52)
> 
> Too bad it wasn't daytime when I could've enjoyed the view, but it was mostly country driving so pleasant.
> 
> Uber Off tonight for a couple of weeks to lay low ...
> 
> Lyft only for me for a while since their rates are higher, and we'll see how my ratings are over there. Is it really just the pax ...


I thought you Uber'd more as a hobby, so why would higher Lyft rates mean much?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

So I can gloat.

At least I got a good final payout by gaming the guarantees. Thanks to the Sacramento airport dead zone.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Good news. Old Pax cannot reach me on my old Uber number. It has been disconnected!


----------



## Realityshark

If I'm an independent contractor, I do whatever I want. I quit this ride share bullshit on the last rate cut, When I quit, my rating was a 4.86. Here's what I did:

Riders Tell Us They Give Great Ratings When:
*The driver is dressed professionally NEVER...I ALWAYS WORE T-SHIRTS AND SLOPPY WORK OUT PANTS. I LOOKED LIKE I JUST CAME FROM A GYM.
*There are extras available in the car: Bottled water, extra chargers, wi-fi hotspots **** NO. WATER COSTS $$ AND UBER PAY IS NOTHING WHEN YOU CALCULATE DEPRECIATION AND FUEL. ADDITIONALY, I DON'T WANT ASSHOLES SPILLING WATER IN MY CAR. I NEVER OFFERED ANYTHING MORE THAN THE RIDE THEY WERE BARELY PAYING FOR. IF THEIR PHONE WASN'T CHARGED, THAT WAS NOT MY PROBLEM. IF THE PERSON WAS NICE ENOUGH, ID PLUG IN THEIR PHONE AND HELP THEM OUT, BUT ONLY IF I WANTED TO, BECAUSE THEY SEEMED NICE. IF THEY WERE A DICK WHO ACTED LIKE I WAS THEIR *****, THEIR PHONE DIED.
*The driver opens doors before and after the trip ONLY IF THEY WERE DISABLED OR ELDERLY. NEVER FOR THE REST OF THEM.
*The driver asks for the rider's name to confirm it's their ride ONLY AT NIGHT WITH THE DRUNKS.
*The driver asks for a rider's preferred route ALWAYS, THEN IT WAS THEIR FAULT IF TRAFFIC SUCKED AND OFTEN THE PASSENGER IS STUPID AND TELLS YOU A LONGER ROUTE WHICH = MORE MONEY.
*The driver gives them a polite greeting OF COURSE.....I'M NOT A DICK.
*The driver asks the rider for a preferred radio station NEVER...THEY LISTEN TO WHATEVER I'M LISTENING TO.
*The driver asks the rider for the preferred AC temperature SOMETIMES IF I THOUGHT THE CAR MIGHT BE TOO HOT SINCE I PREFER TO BE WARM.
*The driver communicates with them: letting them know why the ETA was wrong, why the driver was at a different location; why the driver took a different road I MIGHT BRING THIS UP, BUT IT'S USUALLY JUST A SEGUE INTO HOW UBER SUCKS. I START BY *****ING ABOUT UBERS SHITTY GPS AND THEN RANT ABOUT RATINGS, NO TIPS, DESTROYING MY CAR AND OTHER CONVERSATION ABOUT HOW UBER TREATS THEIR DRIVERS LIKE SLAVES.
*The driver stays calm and polite when dealing with riders AND other drivers on the road I'M NOT INTO ROAD RAGE SO THIS IS NOT A PROBLEM FOR ME. IF I HAD A PROBLEM WITH A RIDER, I'D PULL OVER AND END THE RIDE AND KICK THEM OUT. I'D THEN COVER MY ASS BY REPORTING THE ISSUE. I ALWAYS HAD TO NOT CHARGE FOR THE RIDE, WHICH SUCKED, BUT IF I DIDN'T, THE RIDER WOULD DESTROY MY RATING. SOMETIMES UBER WOULD PAY IF I *****ED ENOUGH. USUALLY I ENDED UP EATING THE PARTIAL RIDE.

Do YOU have a WiFi hotspot available for your passengers to use? Do you ask for their preferred AC temperature? Do you have extra chargers?? 'Cause one's not enough. What if the passenger has two iphones? Come on, Sancto Burbs, step it up!

MY POINT IS, YOU DON'T HAVE TO "STEP UP". FRANKLY THAT SORT OF SUGGESTION SOUNDS LIKE IT'S COMING FROM UBER CORPORATE. **** THE RATINGS. I LEFT WITH A 4.86 AND I NEVER DID ANYTHING ON UBERS SLAVE LIST. IF UBER DUMPS YOU, THEN IT'S THE GOD'S DOING FOR YOU WHAT YOU WONT DO FOR YOURSELF. HAVE SOME SELF RESPECT. UBER USES THEIR UNFAIR RATING SYSTEM TO MIND **** THE STUPID DRIVERS. IF YOU ARE WORRYING ABOUT RATINGS THEN YOU WONT BE WORRYING ABOUT DESTROYING YOUR CAR, WORKING FOR NOTHING AND THE ENORMOUS LIABILITY YOU ARE TAKING BY PLAYING *********. I SUGGEST YOU CALL YOUR CAR INSURANCE COMPANY, TELL THEM YOU ARE DRIVING FOR UBER AND THEN YOU'LL HAVE SOME TRUE FACTS ABOUT THE RISKS YOU ARE TAKING. WORRY ABOUT THE THINGS THAT MATTER. YOUR LOW UBER RATING SHOULD BE THE LEAST OF YOUR CONCERNS.


----------



## jackstraww

Realityshark said:


> If I'm an independent contractor, I do whatever I want. I quit this ride share bullshit on the last rate cut, When I quit, my rating was a 4.86. Here's what I did:


Nice- -telling like it is (or *was* in your case)- -I give you 5 ****in stars!


----------



## Chris Dee

I'm a dick sometimes when people climb all over my seats with their shoes.
I'm a dick sometimes when customer asks to fit 8 people in a car with 6 seat belts.
I'm a dick sometimes when customers don't know where in god creation they are and expect me to effing find them.
I'm a dick sometimes when customers try to enter my vehicle with cups of liquor or open bottles of beer.
I'm a dick sometimes when customers are drunk off their arse and yell at people walking down the road.
Yea sure I deserve the rating I have but I also am polite, open the doors, ask about the temp., ask about music and also ask if they have a preferred route to their destination. I also wish them well and thank them but sometimes it just doesn't matter, people do just suck and spitefully will give you less than five if their night didn't go as they planned.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

The new weekly rating feature shows that last week (I got deactivated Monday) I got a 4.85 rating, 19 trips.

So do I write this shit crazy woman with the German name and ask if she will take me back because of this outstanding rating during the last week I drove ... ?

What is the power this woman has over me that I am even asking this question ... ?

I met such a nice girl, with a weird pink mustache, who treats me well, but are they all just waiting to use me up and then kick me to the street ...? (rhetorical question)


----------



## uber_sea

Karma is a *****.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Week 2 - the price of the class just went up to $50


----------



## IndyDriver

I had a 3.6 for the week of Dec 22-29, overall 4.79. I got no warnings or anything about it...only gave 8 rides that week though. Then again, I imagine they weren't deactivating anyone the week before NYE.


----------



## Hotep31

elelegido said:


> Riders Tell Us They Give Great Ratings When:
> *The driver is dressed professionally
> *There are extras available in the car: Bottled water, extra chargers, wi-fi hotspots
> *The driver opens doors before and after the trip
> *The driver asks for the rider's name to confirm it's their ride
> *The driver asks for a rider's preferred route
> *The driver gives them a polite greeting
> *The driver asks the rider for a preferred radio station
> *The driver asks the rider for the preferred AC temperature
> *The driver communicates with them: letting them know why the ETA was wrong, why the driver was at a different location; why the driver took a different road
> *The driver stays calm and polite when dealing with riders AND other drivers on the road
> 
> Do YOU have a WiFi hotspot available for your passengers to use? Do you ask for their preferred AC temperature? Do you have extra chargers?? 'Cause one's not enough. What if the passenger has two iphones? Come on, Sancto Burbs, step it up!


You're ****ing up the bar for every ones else. I hate guys like you. Do you blow them too?


----------



## IndyDriver

Hotep31 said:


> You're ****ing up the bar for every ones else. I hate guys like you. Do you blow them too?


(I think) There was a lot of sarcasm in the post you are quoting.


----------



## Hotep31

Amo said:


> And get paid .90 Cents yaa sure buddy


You can not afford wifi spot driving for UBER lol


----------



## Hotep31

IndyDriver said:


> (I think) There was a lot of sarcasm in the post you are quoting.


I hope he was being sarcastic


----------



## IndyDriver

I realize now I should've paid more attention. Whole thread is tongue in cheek...my bad.


----------



## Hotep31

My rating dropped from a 4.73 to a 4.72 this morning. This guy pinged me said his name was Robert. I get to location two girls walk out, they look like butt ****s. I think they were backpage hoes,I'm not judging by the way lol.

So these hoes get in. I start the ride. Well ends up being $46 ride. So I'm guessing Robert was pissed after he saw his charges. A long night of coke and *****s will do that too you. I emailed UBER and *****ed about it.

On a positive note backpage girls tipped me $21, they must make a great living lol. It's sad when backpage/butt *****s can tip,but the guy in the million $ mansion says have a nice day, if you are lucky.


----------



## Hotep31

IndyDriver said:


> I realize now I should've paid more attention. Whole thread is tongue in cheek...my bad.


It's all good man , I appreciate you're positive vibe though


----------



## Sydney Uber

Sacto Burbs said:


> So its ok if I can't drive or navigate worth a damn - so long as I explain it to them
> 
> -- Why did I not turn left, well the font is so small on the navigation that all I saw was Parkway, I didn't know that this road less than 4 miles from my home, is called Roseville Rd on the left and Roseville Parkway on the right. You don't mind the 5 minute detour, do you? I'm sure this will not affect the 5 star rating you were planning to give me.
> 
> ... fess up ... fess up


Picked up this power-dressed woman after a first night show -alone. Who goes to a first night, red carpet event straight from HQ and goes home alone? Sad story there already.

Anyhow our convo started OK, heading to a part of the East where homes are 10 million+. Then she asks "why did you go that way"?

"Its the shortest route" I answer

"It's also the slowest" she asserts

As we hit a wall of traffic coming out of a sporting event I should've known about. The temperature goes down 5degs in the car as our prior warm convo turns icy.

"This is not why a book a car service, to have my time wasted in traffic", she goes on.

I apologise and say that its always a passenger's perogative to go whatever way they wish, even if its a longer route. Just say so at the start. (That didn't help things).

Traffic is at a standstill. Then she accuses me of taking the route deliberately, which starts to get the response it deserves.

I already given up on a decent rating when I say that from looking at her 4.3 rating she's had problems before. Never knew what it would be like to poke a Tiger in the ribs with a stick - till then!

"I'm emailing UBER about you!" She rants, as I return the threat about unreasonable passengers, and my rating of her. Offering the door to leave or to behave for the rest of the trip. Asked what music she liked to hear and then said nothing more.

Blahh, hope she enjoys her lonely life at the top.


----------



## Hotep31

Sydney Uber said:


> Picked up this power-dressed woman after a first night show -alone. Who goes to a first night, red carpet event straight from HQ and goes home alone? Sad story there already.
> 
> Anyhow our convo started OK, heading to a part of the East where homes are 10 million+. Then she asks "why did you go that way"?
> 
> "Its the shortest route" I answer
> 
> "It's also the slowest" she asserts
> 
> As we hit a wall of traffic coming out of a sporting event I should've known about. The temperature goes down 5degs in the car as our prior warm convo turns icy.
> 
> "This is not why a book a car service, to have my time wasted in traffic", she goes on.
> 
> I apologise and say that its always a passenger's perogative to go whatever way they wish, even if its a longer route. Just say so at the start. (That didn't help things).
> 
> Traffic is at a standstill. Then she accuses me of taking the route deliberately, which starts to get the response it deserves.
> 
> I already given up on a decent rating when I say that from looking at her 4.3 rating she's had problems before. Never knew what it would be like to poke a Tiger in the ribs with a stick - till then!
> 
> "I'm emailing UBER about you!" She rants, as I return the threat about unreasonable passengers, and my rating of her. Offering the door to leave or to behave for the rest of the trip. Asked what music she liked to hear and then said nothing more.
> 
> Blahh, hope she enjoys her lonely life at the top.


Do riders see you're weekly rating or over all rating? Thx


----------



## Sydney Uber

Hotep31 said:


> Do riders see you're weekly rating or over all rating? Thx


Good question, I've gotta go back to the office in the next week. I'll ask even though I believe its the overall rating.


----------



## Hotep31

Sydney Uber said:


> Good question, I've gotta go back to the office in the next week. I'll ask even though I believe its the overall rating.


Ok thx. Would be nice if it was weekly. It should just start over every week that would be wishful thinking lol


----------



## Actionjax

Hotep31 said:


> Do riders see you're weekly rating or over all rating? Thx


It's overall rating. And the rating rounds up or down I think. I have a 4.89 in the system and the PAX will see a 4.9. Not sure if it foes the other way or not where a 4.83 will become a will become a 4.8. Never been that low so I don't know.


----------



## Hotep31

Actionjax said:


> It's overall rating. And the rating rounds up or down I think. I have a 4.89 in the system and the PAX will see a 4.9. Not sure if it foes the other way or not where a 4.83 will become a will become a 4.8. Never been that low so I don't know.


Ok thx


----------



## Actionjax

Hotep31 said:


> Ok thx. Would be nice if it was weekly. It should just start over every week that would be wishful thinking lol


Ya but there are times when you get a real bad week where you may only do a small number of trips and one bad rating can put you down in the 4.5 or 4.6 range. Then you run with that for the week till you reset again. Hard to judge a driver on a small sample set.


----------



## jackstraww

Actionjax said:


> It's overall rating. And the rating rounds up or down I think. I have a 4.89 in the system and the PAX will see a 4.9. Not sure if it foes the other way or not where a 4.83 will become a will become a 4.8.* Never been that low so I don't know*.


Never been lower than a 4.9?- -Ajax,you the man.! The next time I go to a MapleLeafs game ,Ill be looking for ya-


----------



## Actionjax

jackstraww said:


> Never been lower than a 4.9?- -Ajax,you the man.! The next time I go to a MapleLeafs game ,Ill be looking for ya-


That 4.9 is what the client sees....but I hover between a 4.89 to 4.87 Depends on what happens. And most of my rides are the rich ****s no one likes from the financial district. Guess I just know how to deal with them since they are my peeps.


----------



## Lou W

elelegido said:


> Riders Tell Us They Give Great Ratings When:
> *The driver is dressed professionally
> *There are extras available in the car: Bottled water, extra chargers, wi-fi hotspots
> *The driver opens doors before and after the trip
> *The driver asks for the rider's name to confirm it's their ride
> *The driver asks for a rider's preferred route
> *The driver gives them a polite greeting
> *The driver asks the rider for a preferred radio station
> *The driver asks the rider for the preferred AC temperature
> *The driver communicates with them: letting them know why the ETA was wrong, why the driver was at a different location; why the driver took a different road
> *The driver stays calm and polite when dealing with riders AND other drivers on the road
> 
> Do YOU have a WiFi hotspot available for your passengers to use? Do you ask for their preferred AC temperature? Do you have extra chargers?? 'Cause one's not enough. What if the passenger has two iphones? Come on, Sancto Burbs, step it up!


**** all that bullshit! This is uberx.


----------



## jackstraww

Actionjax said:


> That 4.9 is what the client sees....but I hover between a 4.89 to 4.87 Depends on what happens. And most of my rides are the rich ****s no one likes from the financial district. Guess I just know how to deal with them since they are my peeps


 -Way to play!>...I need to hang with better peeps-


----------



## Sacto Burbs

@Actionjax you are a smug, prissy git, and I'm all envy.


----------



## Hotep31

Lou W said:


> **** all that bullshit! This is uberx.


If UBER paid $5 flat fee per ride while empty and paid $2.55 a mile I'd do that bs oh and lowered there percentage to 10%


----------



## Actionjax

jackstraww said:


> -Way to play!>...I need to hang with better peeps-


Hey at least they don't piss in my car. (Sorry back to that old joke again)


----------



## PT Go

Sydney Uber said:


> Picked up this power-dressed woman after a first night show -alone. Who goes to a first night, red carpet event straight from HQ and goes home alone? Sad story there already.
> 
> Anyhow our convo started OK, heading to a part of the East where homes are 10 million+. Then she asks "why did you go that way"?
> 
> "Its the shortest route" I answer
> 
> "It's also the slowest" she asserts
> 
> As we hit a wall of traffic coming out of a sporting event I should've known about. The temperature goes down 5degs in the car as our prior warm convo turns icy.
> 
> "This is not why a book a car service, to have my time wasted in traffic", she goes on.
> 
> I apologise and say that its always a passenger's perogative to go whatever way they wish, even if its a longer route. Just say so at the start. (That didn't help things).
> 
> Traffic is at a standstill. Then she accuses me of taking the route deliberately, which starts to get the response it deserves.
> 
> I already given up on a decent rating when I say that from looking at her 4.3 rating she's had problems before. Never knew what it would be like to poke a Tiger in the ribs with a stick - till then!
> 
> "I'm emailing UBER about you!" She rants, as I return the threat about unreasonable passengers, and my rating of her. Offering the door to leave or to behave for the rest of the trip. Asked what music she liked to hear and then said nothing more.
> 
> Blahh, hope she enjoys her lonely life at the top.


Stuff happens. Decent pax will understand. Had a rider today that was possibly on the short end of getting to the airport on time. Gave her two options, but still suggested the freeway and she agreed. The traffic Gods were with me and I got her to the airport within 30 minutes of departure. Joked with her that it was a $10 surcharge for going over the speed limit and I got a good laugh from her. Got $20 tip on $44 fare. She said she really appreciated the effort I put into the ride.

Bottom line, Sydney, enjoy the good pax and put the b**ches on the street. The minute I ever get threatened with any type of negative action....RIDE OVER! Rate 1. Notify Uber. She needs to get over herself. Seems like you really tried your best and that's all we can do!


----------



## elelegido

Hotep31 said:


> You're ****ing up the bar for every ones else. I hate guys like you. Do you blow them too?


If you weren't so dim you'd realize that my post was tongue in cheek and that I was making fun of Uber's idiotic guidelines about giving wifi hotspots, opening doors etc for 90c or whatever per mile. I was not being serious. The post is not to be taken at face value.

But point taken. Most people got it, however in future I will try to make my posts digestible by the lowest common denominator.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

Dressed professionally - Jeans, heavy shirt and sneakers. It's February in New England, I dress for the weather.

Etra water, gum, mints - There's 3 feet of snow all around = plenty of fresh water (just watch out for the yellow shaded stuff). Gum - you can have the piece the college kid spit out and ground into my carpet.

Open door - I'm not getting paid black or SUV, so no. (unless elderly or disabled)

Preferred route - Had a lady this morning who insisted that her destination was on a certain street, When I asked her destination she told me it was a certain banks main office, I knew eactly where it was, not anywhere near the address she gave me. I took her where she needed to be, not where she told where she wanted to go. She was very surprised and thanked me for knowing the city so well. (no tip)

AC temp - It's 12 degrees outside, the heat is on and it's staying on.

Preferred radio - Classic rock, WFAN sports or WCBS news that's all I get on my radio.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Which one is the satire emoticon?


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

elelegido said:


> Do YOU have a WiFi hotspot available for your passengers to use?


I actually have offered this to 2 different pax haha

I have an unlimited data plan from Verizon. Both times it was a businessman going to the airport and I overheard them on the phone saying that they had to reply to an email but wanted to wait until they got to the airport to type it on their laptop.

Both times they declined my offer and both times I got a $5 tip - it was worth it


----------



## uber_sea

I have free wifi in my car but I never offered to any one. Most business travellers have those mobile hotspot usbs to get online.

May I should change the wifi name to "Uber wifi-tips recommended".


----------



## jackstraww

Sacto Burbs said:


> And with Uber I am now deactivated


at 4.5***silly
Do they turn it on again ..ever? What do ya gotta do if you want to drive for them again...take a class?? or are you essentially fired?


----------



## UberCemetery

Lets rate Uber this time.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ongoing-poll-how-would-you-rate-uber.3115/


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Two 4.4 weeks in a row - took the class and immediately reactivated. I have to keep a running 4.7 rating. But now i know how to cherry pick the pax. 

My last week after my second warning I had a 4.85 average over 20 rides. But still had to take the class.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Sacto Burbs said:


> Two 4.4 weeks in a row - took the class and immediately reactivated. I have to keep a running 4.7 rating. But now i know how to cherry pick the pax.
> 
> My last week after my second warning I had a 4.85 average over 20 rides. But still had to take the class.


To bad uber doesn't post the neg comments with the positive ones in the weekly statement.

Do you think the class was worth it?

And where did you go to take it?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Yes, I think it was worth it. Even after 180 rides I still feel like a chicken with my head cut off, cause I never had any two rides that were the same.

write your LA office to find one in your area.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/never-put-a-pet.13849/


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Did they ever give a reason/s why we cant see ALL of the comments the pax give? Unfortunately isn't going to fly with me.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

You are not an employee so they do not have to follow any due process.

By not telling you they don't have to deal with any of the human resources fall out problems and deal with you as an individual.

There is no need to assume that you are doing something wrong, something that can be corrected. Much more likely is that you are rated based on the passenger's feelings which have no bearing on how competent you were to transport them.

You have to learn to stop caring about why people are rating you badly. Just follow the rules of thumb to find a good passengers.

No five-star passengers because they are new. Daytime rides. No drunks.

And take the class. It gave me confidence, especially cause the instructors say, "sometimes you'll just get bad ratings, shake it off and move on. That is the nature of the job. "


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Sacto Burbs said:


> the instructors say, "sometimes you'll just get bad ratings, shake it off and move on. That is the nature of the job. "


I would not expect them to even if/we were employees.

Yeah I get that ^^^

My 30 day avg is 4.73, the 7 day 4.59. Then last friday or 1 day 4.75. I didn't work today /saturday.
Not sure what went wrong for the 7 day accept telling most around Claremont college, monday, that, "normally I don't work this area." and looking at the map on the phone more than usual. So this gives me the idea that PAX like regular / repeat drivers and ones who know the area.

I guess it doesn't matter that my first pax for the day brought me to that area. The pings kept me busy so I stayed. Albeit short trips.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

There are three types of passengers. Nice passengers, new passengers, and everyone else.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I have been afraid to get back on the horse and have put off going driving until Tuesday morning when I can get some secure early-morning rides and ratings. Then I discover that
*Reactivated - rating reset to 5**


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Congrats.

Looks like I have nothing to worry about then.


----------



## Bart McCoy

pic of it or you're fibbing


----------



## Sacto Burbs

One step up Bart. You said I was fibbing not an effing lying asshole. Perhaps you could find it with in yourself, deep in the recesses of your early training, to ask politely?


----------



## Bart McCoy

if i really cared, I would
but I dont, so.......................


----------



## Lidman

Bart is giving you the warm fuzzy. When he say he doesn't care, he doesn't care about showing how much he really cares.


----------



## Raquel

Sacto Burbs said:


> I have been afraid to get back on the horse and have put off going driving until Tuesday morning when I can get some secure early-morning rides and ratings. Then I discover that
> *Reactivated - rating reset to 5**


you got deactivated at 4.54 and you actually paid $50 for the privilege of driving around at 0.90 mile..? I have no b words..but I won't judge...

When I quit I left with a 4.83, and I had a history of telling paxs what I really thought about them... even in less than professional ways..

Yet you seem much nicer than me, and much...more friendly and you had a 4.54.. wow!

Either you are a horrible driver...or there's something else going on...that extends far beyond..accepting new clients or not...


----------



## OCBob

Sacto Burbs said:


> I have been afraid to get back on the horse and have put off going driving until Tuesday morning when I can get some secure early-morning rides and ratings. Then I discover that
> *Reactivated - rating reset to 5**


I can't wait for this thread and post to be updated in 2 months when you are again fighting to stay above 4.70.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Two months ? I give it 2 weeks !

I'll make the $50 back in a few hours. On Lyft. ..


----------



## Lidman

The ratings system is so flawed that I so no diference between 4.8 and 4.5 or whatever. Remember that 5 is great 4 is good, and so on. Of course we know anything below perfect is failing....anyone can rate anything... a one because you won't let them smoke. etc... it's so laughable


----------



## Sacto Burbs

4.7. Would have been 4.73 but a 13 year old unaccompanied boy gave me a 3 so he wouldn't get me again.


----------



## sam tall

Realityshark said:


> If I'm an independent contractor, I do whatever I want. I quit this ride share bullshit on the last rate cut, When I quit, my rating was a 4.86. Here's what I did:
> 
> Riders Tell Us They Give Great Ratings When:
> *The driver is dressed professionally NEVER...I ALWAYS WORE T-SHIRTS AND SLOOPY WORK OUT PANTS. I LOOKED LIKE I JUST CAME FROM A GYM.
> *There are extras available in the car: Bottled water, extra chargers, wi-fi hotspots **** NO. WATER COSTS $$ AND UBER PAY IS NOTHING WHEN YOU CALCULATE DEPRECIATION AND FUEL. ADDITIONALY, I DON'T WANT ASSHOLES SPILLING WATER IN MY CAR. I NEVER OFFERED ANYTHING MORE THAN THE RIDE THEY WERE BARELY PAYING FOR. IF THEIR PHONE WASN'T CHARGED, THAT WAS NOT MY PROBLEM. IF THE PERSON WAS NICE ENOUGH, ID PLUG IN THEIR PHONE AND HELP THEM OUT, BUT ONLY IF I WANTED TO, BECAUSE THEY SEEMED NICE. IF THEY WERE A DICK WHO ACTED LIKE I WAS THEIR *****, THEIR PHONE DIED.
> *The driver opens doors before and after the trip ONLY IF THEY WERE DISABLED OR ELDERLY. NEVER FOR THE REST OF THEM.
> *The driver asks for the rider's name to confirm it's their ride ONLY AT NIGHT WITH THE DRUNKS.
> *The driver asks for a rider's preferred route ALWAYS, THEN IT WAS THEIR FAULT IF TRAFFIC SUCKED AND OFTEN THE PASSENGER IS STUPID AND TELLS YOU A LONGER ROUTE WHICH = MORE MONEY.
> *The driver gives them a polite greeting OF COURSE.....I'M NOT A DICK.
> *The driver asks the rider for a preferred radio station NEVER...THEY LISTEN TO WHATEVER I'M LISTENING TO.
> *The driver asks the rider for the preferred AC temperature SOMETIMES IF I THOUGHT THE CAR MIGHT BE TOO HOT SINCE I PREFER TO BE WARM.
> *The driver communicates with them: letting them know why the ETA was wrong, why the driver was at a different location; why the driver took a different road I MIGHT BRING THIS UP, BUT IT'S USUALLY JUST A SEGUE INTO HOW UBER SUCKS. I START BY *****ING ABOUT UBERS SHITTY GPS AND THEN RANT ABOUT RATINGS, NO TIPS, DESTROYING MY CAR AND OTHER CONVERSATION ABOUT HOW UBER TREATS THEIR DRIVERS LIKE SLAVES.
> *The driver stays calm and polite when dealing with riders AND other drivers on the road I'M NOT INTO ROAD RAGE SO THIS IS NOT A PROBLEM FOR ME. IF I HAD A PROBLEM WITH A RIDER, I'D PULL OVER AND END THE RIDE AND KICK THEM OUT. I'D THEN COVER MY ASS BY REPORTING THE ISSUE. I ALWAYS HAD TO NOT CHARGE FOR THE RIDE, WHICH SUCKED, BUT IF I DIDN'T, THE RIDER WOULD DESTROY MY RATING. SOMETIMES UBER WOULD PAY IF I *****ED ENOUGH. USUALLY I ENDED UP EATING THE PARTIAL RIDE.
> 
> Do YOU have a WiFi hotspot available for your passengers to use? Do you ask for their preferred AC temperature? Do you have extra chargers?? 'Cause one's not enough. What if the passenger has two iphones? Come on, Sancto Burbs, step it up!
> 
> MY POINT IS, YOU DON'T HAVE TO "STEP UP". FRANKLY THAT SORT OF SUGGESTION SOUNDS LIKE IT'S COMING FROM UBER CORPORATE. **** THE RATINGS. I LEFT WITH A 4.86 AND I NEVER DID ANYTHING ON UBERS SLAVE LIST. IF UBER DUMPS YOU, THEN IT'S THE GOD'S DOING FOR YOU WHAT YOU WONT DO FOR YOURSELF. HAVE SOME SELF RESPECT. UBER USES THEIR UNFAIR RATING SYSTEM TO MIND **** THE STUPID DRIVERS. IF YOU ARE WORRYING ABOUT RATINGS THEN YOU WONT BE WORRYING ABOUT DESTROYING YOUR CAR, WORKING FOR NOTHING AND THE ENORMOUS LIABILITY YOU ARE TAKING BY PLAYING *********. I SUGGEST YOU CALL YOUR CAR INSURANCE COMPANY, TELL THEM YOU ARE DRIVING FOR UBER AND THEN YOU'LL HAVE SOME TRUE FACTS ABOUT THE RISKS YOU ARE TAKING. WORRY ABOUT THE THINGS THAT MATTER. YOUR LOW UBER RATING SHOULD BE THE LEAST OF YOUR CONCERNS.


Lol.. Yes that what I do. Always.


----------



## Raquel

Sacto Burbs said:


> 4.7. Would have been 4.73 but a 13 year old unaccompanied boy gave me a 3 so he wouldn't get me again.


Pray.. tell..why did you accept a 13 yr. Old unaccompanied minor in your car? Asking for trouble...

Clearly 4.54 uber, 4.7 on lyft.. yeah the pax don't seem to be the "problem"... and I never ever take the pax side, but in this case it seems there is something you're definitely doing to merit these low ratings..


----------



## Raquel

Lidman said:


> The ratings system is so flawed that I so no diference between 4.8 and 4.5 or whatever. Remember that 5 is great 4 is good, and so on. Of course we know anything below perfect is failing....anyone can rate anything... a one because you won't let them smoke. etc... it's so laughable


I'll have to disagree in part... the ratings are flawed...but I've had a uber driver with a 4.5 pick me..up..no other choice, it was late night and he was closest..I left it to chance... figured maybe just a noob.. took him 20 mins to get there.. (I was like 8-10 mins away).. I had to literally direct him to get to my street..

Once in his car, the odor was intoxicating .. curry mixed in with pinesol..mixed in with body odor.. English horrible.. of course he was either full gas or full break all the way through...

So yeah the ratings certainly serve their purpose...I'm only suprised this guy had such a high 4.5 rating..


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

It seems as though the times on the pings are getting better. At least more true to life/time. Had one sunday say 6 min, I laughed cause I knew I could be there in 3. It took the other 3 for the girls to come out as I got turned around.

Then had some showing 13-17. Well ya if I make the two lights getting on the fwy I can do that. Seems as though I am the closest to that area most of the time. Its a crap shot, 50/50 weither its a good fair or not. I called one b4 I left to tell them I would be longer. They said its ok, then I asked where are they going, "the AP" cool. grossed $43 so it was worth it and they had plenty of time for security and boarding. And wouldn't you know it,... I made those lights that time.

But speaking of ratings and the name shown. Had one in that same area above, just decided to take my time getting there. Although a decent fare I could see y his rating was low. Hell he didn't even know what his name was "Total" I thought why that name? so many negatives can come from that one. Brought a half a sandwich which was toasted so crums all over his lap, fortunately he had a binder to catch most of them. I figured, well they vaccum easy and maybe he's diabetic, gota eat. Get there, and he says his appointment was at 1:45, it was 2:15. But he said thank you and shook my hand and was genuinely grateful. I know if it was him who made the request he would have gave a 5, but since it was someones else's account, how in the hell is the accounts owner to know what to rate the driver? without asking. Yeah,... the rating system is flawed.


----------



## tallnfla

hey where is the guy with them backpage hoes ? lol


----------



## Bart McCoy

tallnfla said:


> hey where is the guy with them backpage hoes ? lol


got coupons for them hookers?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Raquel, cut me a break. I think you've lived here all your life. Every ride, and I mean every one of the 180 rides, from Granite Bay to Elk Grove, has taken me to a part of town I don't know how to navigate, usually before dawn. I sure have earned my rating. 4.7 is 94%. ... 4.5 is 90%. And my last 20 rides on Uber were 4.85. Oh how soon they forget ... Et tu Brute


----------



## jackstraww

Sacto Burbs said:


> Et tu Brute


Uber and Shakespeare?? - OK- --


----------



## Raquel

Sacto Burbs said:


> Raquel, cut me a break. I think you've lived here all your life. Every ride, and I mean every one of the 180 rides, from Granite Bay to Elk Grove, has taken me to a part of town I don't know how to navigate, usually before dawn. I sure have earned my rating. 4.7 is 94%. ... 4.5 is 90%. And my last 20 rides on Uber were 4.85. Oh how soon they forget ... Et tu Brute


Ok.. maybe I was a bit rough..but still for the life of me I can't understand how your ratings fell so low.. I was quite a bit more aggressive and have told quite a few paxs off, and I stayed in the 4.8 range throughout. If I don't know where something is I put it in the navigation..

But granite bay...I can see a lot of drunk corporate ****ers...

And the only other thing i would suggest is don't accept minors it's a liability risk and against both the law and uber's policy..


----------



## Bart McCoy

no pics of this new 5.0 rating yet....


----------



## OCBob

Bart McCoy said:


> no pics of this new 5.0 rating yet....


It has already gone down to 4.75. Saco too embarrassed to show us.


----------



## 3for3

uber_sea said:


> I had a pax told me that she was shocked to see that my rating was 4.95 today. After 5 rides today it went down to 4.94 I'm pretty sure shes the culprit.


I think some ppl just ride to assassinate your rating, don't they know they are playing with some pals livelihoods?


----------



## 3for3

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Welcome to the real world of unhappy customers. They ding you because you didn't ask them how was their day. 5 bucks for less a then 1 mile trip and 3 star rating. That shouldn't even be allowed. Riders who only spend 5 minutes with you should not be able to rate drivers.


 i think i agree


----------



## 3for3

Sacto Burbs said:


> And with Uber I am now deactivated.
> 
> If you can provide evidence that you have taken steps to improve your service, such as taking a class, Uber will reactivate your account.​
> Final rating 4.53
> 
> I wonder if high ratings with Lyft will qualify to reactivate my account?


Wait... if i get deactivated for a low rating i can take a class and get reactivated with a 5? how long do you get deactivated for 1st time around?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Until you take the class


----------



## Bart McCoy

no proof of reset to 5 still?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

No polite request yet…


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

I kinda had to laugh, after downloading the app yesterday my rating was a 5* for the day. Back to where is was today.


----------



## Actionjax

Funny thing is I noticed on my app it has me at 5. Must be a glitch.

Dashboard is 4.89 and Client sees 4.9 when I tested it.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

It was bogus. My dashboard still showed 4.5.

With my wildly successful outing to San Francisco Wednesday for the a.m. and p.m. rush it got dragged up to the magic 4.6 as of last night. (blog in process).

I decided to do Lyfy only this morning, and was rewarded by two minimum fares, but two delightful people. Makes driving a pleasure, if unprofitable.

I saw Uber surge so I took the risk and turned on the app and got a 1.5 X ping.

With the nice morning I had been enjoying this passenger made me decide to Uber off as of this coming Sunday night.

She was not bad for an uber rider, but the bottom of the barrel compared to Lyft.

She spent the first five minutes in my front seat putting on makeup. I had explicitly asked for the route confirmation just like I've been taught. All good. That is when the tiny print navigation bit me in the butt. IPhone. Yet another effing freeway interchange I had never been on before. She made little squeaking noises when she saw I was going to miss the turn, but at that point it was too late and I blew past it. We took the next off-ramp which worked okay, and I thought, am I going to say something?

So I said, "I guess I'm not going to get a good rating on this trip". And she replied don't worry about it, but never during the trip did she seem the least bit friendly.

1.5 surge is Lyft normal rates.

I hope I survive Uber ratings long enough to make at least one more trip down to San Francisco where I was raking in the money.

But here in Sacramento, it is Uber off as of Tomorrow night.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Holy Shit ... *4.89 for my last week (14 trips) which included last Wednesday in San Francisco and The Peninsula.


----------



## TeriMG

Sacto Burbs said:


> Two 4.4 weeks in a row - took the class and immediately reactivated. I have to keep a running 4.7 rating. But now i know how to cherry pick the pax.
> 
> My last week after my second warning I had a 4.85 average over 20 rides. But still had to take the class.


----------



## TeriMG

I just started driving and got a 4.45 first week and 4.55 the second. I started and stopped a trip rather than canceling and emailed the error, the rider got credit for standing me up and I got $0. Uber stated they would pay me this one time for a no show. (never happened...) Any suggestions?


----------



## Sydney Uber

Sacto Burbs said:


> There are three types of passengers. Nice passengers, new passengers, and everyone else.


The only passengers that get 5 stars from me are the ones that get their address right and tip.

I haven't given out a 5star out for weeks


----------



## Uber-Doober

Sacto Burbs said:


> Which one is the satire emoticon?


^^^
It's not in Frisco, that's for sure.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Sacto Burbs said:


> Holy Shit ... *4.89 for my last week (14 trips) which included last Wednesday in San Francisco and The Peninsula.
> 
> View attachment 5654


I usually do 14 trips before lunch.

What did they do in the Uber training class? Sew some velcro strips across yer mouth?

JUST KIDDING!


----------



## Courageous

Actionjax said:


> It's overall rating. And the rating rounds up or down I think. I have a 4.89 in the system and the PAX will see a 4.9. Not sure if it foes the other way or not where a 4.83 will become a will become a 4.8. Never been that low so I don't know.


I have a 4.92 and passengers say I have 5. Go figure


----------



## scrurbscrud

Courageous said:


> I have a 4.92 and passengers say I have 5. Go figure


Uber rounds up by .9


----------



## Lyft4uDC

I don't get the OPs rating. I hardly know DC proper without navi or much of Arlington (well when to decide which route to take when theres traffic) and yet im a 4.89 now. and I do the bare minimum. I do talk with them and go from there. maybe that's it, op?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

@Lyft4uDC

It was the getting from here to there part. I found that out when I went Lyft only. Zero feedback from Uber of course.

A monkey could do this job better than me - until now. I never drove enough to get a "feel" for the area. There are a bunch of tiny offramps with horrible merges, and you have to be in the correct lane a mile ahead during rush hour. Oh, in the dark, before 5.30 am for the most part was my preferred shift start time. "9th and I please". Hell, which way is north from here. Dirty looks as I punched in "9th and I". Rolled eyeballs. All legit poor ratings - if you are an Uber rider.

I kept away from "downtown hell" (all min faress) and in the burbs I am lucky to do one ride an hour. Got up early to get the airport runs, which worked, until Uber cut rates.

I've Plunged into downtown every morning now for a week and finally can find my way about. Confirmed the dropoff with pax, it was wrong. "just go toLight rail at J street" - what the f* does that mean ? "Please just start driving ... " Sh*t.

Finally on Lyft had super nice pax who didn't care if I blew past a turn, still gave me 5* and a tip because "there are so many turns and alleys in downtown - and one ways - you'll get the hang of it". Every day I get pax who patiently give me turn-by-turn - as they would to any driver.

F* Uber. Yay Lyft.

I post all this for the lurkers. I stand proudly and say I'm a screw up - because Lord knows, on this forum, you will be torn to shreds by some posters for admitting you can't get good ratings.

I need a drink. There is one more baby bottle of rum from my last airplane flight ...


----------



## Lyft4uDC

Sacto Burbs said:


> @Lyft4uDC
> 
> It was the getting from here to there part. I found that out when I went Lyft only. Zero feedback from Uber of course.
> 
> A monkey could do this job better than me - until now. I never drove enough to get a "feel" for the area. There are a bunch of tiny offramps with horrible merges, and you have to be in the correct lane a mile ahead during rush hour. Oh, in the dark, before 5.30 am for the most part was my preferred shift start time. "9th and I please". Hell, which way is north from here. Dirty looks as I punched in "9th and I". Rolled eyeballs. All legit poor ratings - if you are an Uber rider.
> 
> I kept away from "downtown hell" (all min faress) and in the burbs I am lucky to do one ride an hour. Got up early to get the airport runs, which worked, until Uber cut rates.
> 
> I've Plunged into downtown every morning now for a week and finally can find my way about. Confirmed the dropoff with pax, it was wrong. "just go toLight rail at J street" - what the f* does that mean ? "Please just start driving ... " Sh*t.
> 
> Finally on Lyft had super nice pax who didn't care if I blew past a turn, still gave me 5* and a tip because "there are so many turns and alleys in downtown - and one ways - you'll get the hang of it". Every day I get pax who patiently give me turn-by-turn - as they would to any driver.
> 
> F* Uber. Yay Lyft.
> 
> I post all this for the lurkers. I stand proudly and say I'm a screw up - because Lord knows, on this forum, you will be torn to shreds by some posters for admitting you can't get good ratings.
> 
> I need a drink. There is one more baby bottle of rum from my last airplane flight ...


what I do is ask if theres a specific place just so I can have it entered in the gps for uber/lyft in case of something. and go from there. I don't do just "corner of xx and yy".

but people do say at times "by clarendon metro" and I know where it is, but I still enter it in gps.


----------



## Courageous

Sacto Burbs said:


> @Lyft4uDC
> 
> It was the getting from here to there part. I found that out when I went Lyft only. Zero feedback from Uber of course.
> 
> A monkey could do this job better than me - until now. I never drove enough to get a "feel" for the area. There are a bunch of tiny offramps with horrible merges, and you have to be in the correct lane a mile ahead during rush hour. Oh, in the dark, before 5.30 am for the most part was my preferred shift start time. "9th and I please". Hell, which way is north from here. Dirty looks as I punched in "9th and I". Rolled eyeballs. All legit poor ratings - if you are an Uber rider.
> 
> I kept away from "downtown hell" (all min faress) and in the burbs I am lucky to do one ride an hour. Got up early to get the airport runs, which worked, until Uber cut rates.
> 
> I've Plunged into downtown every morning now for a week and finally can find my way about. Confirmed the dropoff with pax, it was wrong. "just go toLight rail at J street" - what the f* does that mean ? "Please just start driving ... " Sh*t.
> 
> Finally on Lyft had super nice pax who didn't care if I blew past a turn, still gave me 5* and a tip because "there are so many turns and alleys in downtown - and one ways - you'll get the hang of it". Every day I get pax who patiently give me turn-by-turn - as they would to any driver.
> 
> F* Uber. Yay Lyft.
> 
> I post all this for the lurkers. I stand proudly and say I'm a screw up - because Lord knows, on this forum, you will be torn to shreds by some posters for admitting you can't get good ratings.
> 
> I need a drink. There is one more baby bottle of rum from my last airplane flight ...


I was nervous in the beginning with Uber...so much so that I purchased a top of the line Garmin GPS. The Garmin will highlight the lane you need to be in... I rarely need the GPS afterall...but it is an idea 'til you get comfortable with the area.


----------



## SpecialK

Sacto Burbs said:


> Week 2 - the price of the class just went up to $50


Now it is $100


----------



## KMANDERSON

jackstraww said:


> I got a warning at 4.46
> I havent heard from anyone in weeks...holding steady at 4.62- - Don't get me started on the rating system


What is the rating you have to get before uber sends the deactivation letter


----------



## alln

elelegido said:


> Riders Tell Us They Give Great Ratings When:
> *The driver is dressed professionally
> *There are extras available in the car: Bottled water, extra chargers, wi-fi hotspots
> *The driver opens doors before and after the trip
> *The driver asks for the rider's name to confirm it's their ride
> *The driver asks for a rider's preferred route
> *The driver gives them a polite greeting
> *The driver asks the rider for a preferred radio station
> *The driver asks the rider for the preferred AC temperature
> *The driver communicates with them: letting them know why the ETA was wrong, why the driver was at a different location; why the driver took a different road
> *The driver stays calm and polite when dealing with riders AND other drivers on the road
> 
> Do YOU have a WiFi hotspot available for your passengers to use? Do you ask for their preferred AC temperature? Do you have extra chargers?? 'Cause one's not enough. What if the passenger has two iphones? Come on, Sancto Burbs, step it up!


May be you can do all that while driving suv or xl, but with X sometimes after 7 miles commute to pick pax, you are making $2 after expenses


----------



## alln

SpecialK said:


> Now it is $100


I wonder after the class, rating start as 5 or from 4.6 ?


----------



## alln

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Welcome to the real world of unhappy customers. They ding you because you didn't ask them how was their day. 5 bucks for less a then 1 mile trip and 3 star rating. That shouldn't even be allowed. Riders who only spend 5 minutes with you should not be able to rate drivers.


Other day picked up one lady who could hardly speak word of English, it was 5 dollars trip, 
I showed her star rating for her, she said oh this, I normally give 3 to all drivers, because she has no clue about their importance, there are so many pax like her


----------



## Sacto Burbs

alln said:


> I wonder after the class, rating start as 5 or from 4.6 ?


4.6 - from personal experience.


----------



## alln

jackstraww said:


> If they _warned _me at 4.46 ...when would they _actually _turn off Mr.gadget ??


V soon after 100 trips


Sacto Burbs said:


> 4.6 - from personal experience.


Then what is the use of class because 4.6 can go down any time


----------



## turbovator

elelegido said:


> Riders Tell Us They Give Great Ratings When:
> *The driver is dressed professionally
> *There are extras available in the car: Bottled water, extra chargers, wi-fi hotspots
> *The driver opens doors before and after the trip
> *The driver asks for the rider's name to confirm it's their ride
> *The driver asks for a rider's preferred route
> *The driver gives them a polite greeting
> *The driver asks the rider for a preferred radio station
> *The driver asks the rider for the preferred AC temperature
> *The driver communicates with them: letting them know why the ETA was wrong, why the driver was at a different location; why the driver took a different road
> *The driver stays calm and polite when dealing with riders AND other drivers on the road
> 
> Do YOU have a WiFi hotspot available for your passengers to use? Do you ask for their preferred AC temperature? Do you have extra chargers?? 'Cause one's not enough. What if the passenger has two iphones? Come on, Sancto Burbs, step it up!


How long have you been on the Uber payroll


----------



## turbovator

elelegido said:


> Riders Tell Us They Give Great Ratings When:
> *The driver is dressed professionally
> *There are extras available in the car: Bottled water, extra chargers, wi-fi hotspots
> *The driver opens doors before and after the trip
> *The driver asks for the rider's name to confirm it's their ride
> *The driver asks for a rider's preferred route
> *The driver gives them a polite greeting
> *The driver asks the rider for a preferred radio station
> *The driver asks the rider for the preferred AC temperature
> *The driver communicates with them: letting them know why the ETA was wrong, why the driver was at a different location; why the driver took a different road
> *The driver stays calm and polite when dealing with riders AND other drivers on the road
> 
> Do YOU have a WiFi hotspot available for your passengers to use? Do you ask for their preferred AC temperature? Do you have extra chargers?? 'Cause one's not enough. What if the passenger has two iphones? Come on, Sancto Burbs, step it up!


How long have you been on the Uber payroll to post this BS? The getto peeps, lazyass people, drunks, rude, inconsiderate, demanding people that Uber's lower than bus fares are attracting today wouldn't know how to give fair rates with your formula if they wanted to. It's obvious your a paid Under Coolaid mixer.


----------



## alln

turbovator said:


> How long have you been on the Uber payroll to post this BS? The getto peeps, lazyass people, drunks, rude, inconsiderate, demanding people that Uber's lower than bus fares are attracting today wouldn't know how to give fair rates with your formula if they wanted to. It's obvious your a paid Under Coolaid mixer.


Well said, he is probably Uber mangement,
I was driving full time, now quit and started working for lyft, they lost another full time driver, and in my area i was the only one who drives late night


----------



## elelegido

turbovator said:


> How long have you been on the Uber payroll to post this BS? The getto peeps, lazyass people, drunks, rude, inconsiderate, demanding people that Uber's lower than bus fares are attracting today wouldn't know how to give fair rates with your formula if they wanted to. It's obvious your a paid Under Coolaid mixer.


LOL, the top part of my post was a copy and paste from an Uber propaganda email; the bottom part of it was my sarcastic response making fun of their suggestions.

I don't give water or gum to pax, or feed them snacks, or charge their phones, or even change the radio for them, which would have a net cost of zero to me, but a large cost to my eardrums. "Driver, can you change it to an EDM / Pop / whatever station?". "No, passenger, we will be there soon".

There are few things I enjoy more in rideshare than when a pax says, "where are the refreshments?". The lecture they get from me for asking for "extras" is always long and for me, very satisfying. I have never ejected a pax for asking for water, but came close once on a Lyft ride with one idiot.


----------



## turbovator

elelegido said:


> LOL, the top part of my post was a copy and paste from an Uber propaganda email; the bottom part of it was my sarcastic response making fun of their suggestions.
> 
> I don't give water or gum to pax, or feed them snacks, or charge their phones, or even change the radio for them, which would have a net cost of zero to me, but a large cost to my eardrums. "Driver, can you change it to an EDM / Pop / whatever station?". "No, passenger, we will be there soon".
> 
> There are few things I enjoy more in rideshare than when a pax says, "where are the refreshments?". The lecture they get from me for asking for "extras" is always long and for me, very satisfying. I have never ejected a pax for asking for water, but came close once on a Lyft ride with one idiot.


The fact that you continue to drive for a company that treats you like shit, expects to moon and pays you desperate people rates, tells me that you are not the sharpest tack in the box. Sorry sometimes the truth can hurt.


----------



## elelegido

turbovator said:


> The fact that you continue to drive for a company that treats you like shit, expects to moon and pays you desperate people rates, tells me that you are not the sharpest tack in the box. Sorry sometimes the truth can hurt.


LOL, I have not been mooned by Uber. When are they expecting to do this? You're not the most prolific troll on here by any means, but your semiliterate posts are by far the most entertaining!


----------



## attheshore

Sacto Burbs said:


> @Lyft4uDC
> 
> A monkey could do this job better than me - until now. I never drove enough to get a "feel" for the area. There are a bunch of tiny offramps with horrible merges, and you have to be in the correct lane a mile ahead during rush hour. Oh, in the dark, before 5.30 am for the most part was my preferred shift start time. "9th and I please". Hell, which way is north from here. Dirty looks as I punched in "9th and I". Rolled eyeballs. All legit poor ratings - if you are an Uber rider.


That was me too. I was beginning to get my rating up and I was deactivated yesterday.


----------



## KMANDERSON

jackstraww said:


> I got a warning at 4.46
> I havent heard from anyone in weeks...holding steady at 4.62- - Don't get me started on the rating system


Damn I got warning at 4.62 I told them my rating better than uber rating in the Google play store 4.3 lol


----------



## Uber-Doober

KMANDERSON said:


> Damn I got warning at 4.62 I told them my rating better than uber rating in the Google play store 4.3 lol


^^^
Good for you!!!


----------



## Prudence

Yesterday, I had a pax say, "Wow! I have never seen a driver with such a HOT photo AND a 5.0 rating!!" I woke up this morning
with a 4.98. I am certain it was her that did it.


----------



## HvyGear

Hotep31 said:


> My rating dropped from a 4.73 to a 4.72 this morning. This guy pinged me said his name was Robert. I get to location two girls walk out, they look like butt ****s. I think they were backpage hoes,I'm not judging by the way lol.
> 
> So these hoes get in. I start the ride. Well ends up being $46 ride. So I'm guessing Robert was pissed after he saw his charges. A long night of coke and *****s will do that too you. I emailed UBER and *****ed about it.
> 
> On a positive note backpage girls tipped me $21, they must make a great living lol. It's sad when backpage/butt *****s can tip,but the guy in the million $ mansion says have a nice day, if you are lucky.


You know what, that is so true about the rich guy and "have a nice day".

Argh...

I've always recieved tips from unlikely riders. Such as from an Eastern European (presumably) nanny, who said she works from 7am to 7pm to get by.

I refused the tip but she insisted saying "come on, why not? Its only right".

Thanked her of course.


----------



## WillowHannigan

elelegido said:


> Riders Tell Us They Give Great Ratings When:
> *The driver is dressed professionally
> *There are extras available in the car: Bottled water, extra chargers, wi-fi hotspots
> *The driver opens doors before and after the trip
> *The driver asks for the rider's name to confirm it's their ride
> *The driver asks for a rider's preferred route
> *The driver gives them a polite greeting
> *The driver asks the rider for a preferred radio station
> *The driver asks the rider for the preferred AC temperature
> *The driver communicates with them: letting them know why the ETA was wrong, why the driver was at a different location; why the driver took a different road
> *The driver stays calm and polite when dealing with riders AND other drivers on the road
> 
> Do YOU have a WiFi hotspot available for your passengers to use? Do you ask for their preferred AC temperature? Do you have extra chargers?? 'Cause one's not enough. What if the passenger has two iphones? Come on, Sancto Burbs, step it up!


I do ask about the radio station, AC temp (too cold or too hot) and give them a polite greeting and I dress in a office casual (jeans and a nice blouse). I don't have chargers, sorry, unless it's for an android because I don't have an iphone. I also don't keep bottled water, mints, gum, etc in my car for passengers, but if they are coughing, I do have lozenges I can share if they need it. But I drive an UberX, so I can't afford the extras, and don't get paid the extra money other Uber sizes get in order to afford to carry the extra. Still my ratings seem to drop each week. I keep reading about these 500 trips in the ratings. Should I not worry until I have had that many that my rating is between 4.64 and 4.81 (depending on where you are looking)?


----------



## Oscar Levant

It used to be I could lease a yellow cab and make decent money and never had to worry about ratings. 
Hell, I could kick people out of my car and my boss had my back. Uber has come and ruined it for everyone, including Uber drivers.


----------



## Kovarth2

WillowHannigan said:


> I do ask about the radio station, AC temp (too cold or too hot) and give them a polite greeting and I dress in a office casual (jeans and a nice blouse). I don't have chargers, sorry, unless it's for an android because I don't have an iphone. I also don't keep bottled water, mints, gum, etc in my car for passengers, but if they are coughing, I do have lozenges I can share if they need it. But I drive an UberX, so I can't afford the extras, and don't get paid the extra money other Uber sizes get in order to afford to carry the extra. Still my ratings seem to drop each week. I keep reading about these 500 trips in the ratings. Should I not worry until I have had that many that my rating is between 4.64 and 4.81 (depending on where you are looking)?


No. It's not the 500 that you have to worry about. I started driving and I only did 51 trips in 3 or 4 days then got another warning in just 4 trips (without a chance to improve) and got deactivated when I didn't even drive over the weekend. When I got deactivated my rate was going up. I just don't think I could have gotten my rating up that fast in 4 trips.


----------

